# Steep/rough hill, and heavy load



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

Caused me to ruin the clutch. 
Poor little thing. I forced it to work too hard. 
going down hill was easy, 6' box scrape with the rippers at about half length, 1st gear, lift down, and away we go. Got to the bottom, strapped the pump to the scrape, raised lift, raised rippers, and started up in 1st gear. Riding up the hill was an interesting experience to say the least. Lot's of "sideling" spots, and areas where I couldn't get traction, plus various places where it wanted to rear up enough for me to have to take corrective measures immediately lest the tractor be riding me, rather than the other way 'round.
I found that the front axle is capable of rotating enough to hit the alternator, and cause the belt to jump off, and also to push the plug wires into the fan.
We made the trip, got the pump repaired, and back to work. but still,
We had a helluva ride, and now the clutch won't dis-engage properly. I think I toasted something there. May need simply to adjust the pressure plate, but if I'm gonna break it in half for that, I'm replacin' the clutch kit.

I'm proud of my little 2N, it's never failed to do anything that I've asked of it. 
And around my place, it serves me better than the 1010 JD diesel, because it will fit into tighter spots.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep you were little rough after 2N keep giving you warning signs.


----------



## smokedragon (Jun 11, 2014)

Sounds like a scary ride for sure.......glad you made it out ok even if you can't say so for your 2N


----------

